# Mallard Nesting Tube - Work Day.. Volunteers needed!



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

Everyone always complains about not getting to do projects for the ducks in Michigan when they are involved with one of the waterfowl organizations. Well here is our chance to do something to help raise more Mallards and also participate in a study whose data will be used to hopefully improve mallard number in Michigan's future.

This stemmed from discussions on different internet discussion boards about what is being done in Michigan to try and stop the declining numbers of Mallards. On the MDHA board there was a discussion about Mallard tubes and the information was posted that Joe Robison at the MDNR has been working with the South Carolina Flyway Foundation (SCFF), http://www.flywayfoundation.org/board.php on Hen houses here in Michigan. SCFF did a satellite study on mallards and found out that most of the mallards they are harvesting in South Carolina come from Michigan, Ontario, Pennsylvania and Ohio. So they have been building hen houses and shipping them to him to distribute to different clubs across Michigan to try and help production. This is a 3 year commitment if someone wants some. The hen houses have to be checked for success, maintained for 3 years and GPS coordinates for each house.

What I am proposing we do is we put together several different groups and start installing them. The area&#8217;s we have in mind are S.E. Michigan, Saginaw Bay (wildfowl bay), Lansing, and Western Michigan (Kalamazoo area). Joe will provide the tubes to all of us. Manpower should not be a problem to get them installed there are people all over the state that are willing to get involved. What will be a problem is getting the tubes moved around the state from Pointe Mouillee. Can anyone volunteer to pickup tubes in there normal travel and drop them off at different places in the State?
If one load could get to Lansing and then half that load get moved to the west side that would work. Another load to half in SE Michigan and Half in Saginaw and everyone would have the materials needed. 

Speaking of materials everything is provided for the tubes, they are assembled and the tripods, wire, bolts everything is included. The only thing you will need to do is drill the hole in the tripod for the bolt.

I mentioned the data that needs to be recorded and the fact that the tubes have to be maintained for three years. Joe has had problems getting that data back from some clubs. So I have given him my word that I will provide all that information to him this year and the following years. Since I am geographically isolated from all of you that&#8217;s my contribution to the ducks. It would be really nice if we could all install on the same day obviously the end result is the same regardless of when they go up. We are going to get a UP group together as well although ours will be built on site because we can&#8217;t get them from Lower Michigan. If everyone installs on the same day we will do the same.


There we have it let&#8217;s see if we can get volunteers in place. We need someone in each location to be a contact person and take delivery of the tubes and we need people to move them around. 

This is not a Michigan Duck Hunters Association project this is a very motivated Michigan DNR Biologist doing what he can for all of us. I want to be sure credit goes where it&#8217;s deserved.

What do you all say can we make this happen before the Mallards start to nest?


----------



## DuckDog (Feb 10, 2004)

I am willing to help with this project in the Wildfowl Bay area. I will supply the airboat and drive it, but am unable to do the physical work due to a recent injury. We need workers willing to put out the nests. These nests also need annual maintenence. We need some people willing to help with this project annually, and possibly to remove them after nesting season. If these nests are not maintained they become hazards to navigation, and to your retrievers. They get pushed over by the ice, and then are just litter and garbage. In my opinion they should be removed after nesting season. I am trying to arrange for more airboats to help, so we can get more nests out as soon as possible. I have left a message for Joe Robison MDNR to return my call and discuss the project. I will keep the records and GPS coordinates on the nests we put out. This project needs to get done as soon as possible. Nesting season is here. This a good way to help the ducks, and get a free airboat ride. Please PM me with your contact information, and cc Bow Hunter Brandon if you are willing to help in the Wildfowl Bay Area.
Thanks,
DuckDog
:coolgleam


----------



## AR34 (Jun 18, 2008)

I was just looking through the other thread on how to build these. I would be willing to help out in my area. I am sure I can call together the Raisin Valley DU to help out. I could make my placements south of 94 along M52 to Ohio. I could also cover some of the waterloo and pinkney rec. area. I have a trailer I can transport some of this material.
I am from Tecumseh. North of Adrian
Pm me, I will give you my phone #


----------



## Quaaack (Nov 22, 2007)

I am willing to help out. I would be willing to transport from Lansing to the West side. As well as some field work on assembly or installs or what ever. How many are we talking about? 

Brett


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

There are 150 still available for install and they are already assembled. I have installed some tubes myself this last week and I can tell you they are no small item. I would think 20 would fill a pickup truck with a cap on it.


To answer some questions I recieved in PMs since I think I will get them more then one time. Public or Private land doesn't matter the ducks are not picky  If you want to install them on a private pond then thats fine. If you want to install on state land especially a rec area you need to call the local office to clear it before install. 

I would sugest you hold off on calling until we see how many people in your area want to do it. That way 10 different guys dont call the local office tomorrow and ask the same questions.


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

DuckDog....pm sent.


----------



## lawnboy (Jun 5, 2000)

I have a mud boat and can do the Pointe Mouillee area, just tell me who to call.

Ken


----------



## AR34 (Jun 18, 2008)

I was already scopeing the goods at work when I read this post. I may be able to come up with solid round rod at about 1/2 in diameter at a cost of scrap. This could be good for the top parts of the T mount. It fits well into black pipe and most likely thick wall conduit. I like premade much better. 

I most likely will pick up on Wed. If someone would like to come to Tecumseh/Dexter area to pick some up, make your orders. These sound like they take up some space, so I am not sure how many I can take.

Where will we find the grass for maint. in/on these tubes?


----------



## DuckDog (Feb 10, 2004)

Thanks guys. I am waiting for more info just like you are. It sounds like the Wildfowl Bay area may have already be done. It seems like there should be room for more, it is a very big area. When I was there a couple of weeks ago there were existing mallard tubes and woodduck boxes that were in bad shape and needed maintenance. It is important that these nests be maintained every year. You can't just put them out and forget about them. If you do forget them they just become more trash out in the marsh, a hazard to retrievers, and navigation.


----------



## bvd7 (Oct 22, 2004)

I am willing to help out the Pointe Mouliee project if someone knows the marsh. I live in SE michigan, but I typically do not hunt there. I think the biologist that is supplying the tubes is operating out of Pointe Mouliee though, so we may have to come up with another location in SE Michigan like Island Lake, Proud Lake, or Brighton..........BHB please correct me if I am wrong.

Let me know. If it is necessarry I will contact the DNR in the livonia office to see what they suggest.


----------



## AR34 (Jun 18, 2008)

Sorry Brandon for the early call to the house. I did not realize you are a hour behind me.....:idea::help: 

Anyone know if the field office is open today? I have help today and a enclosed trailer...


----------



## coyoteman34 (Oct 17, 2008)

I live in sc but I come home to hunt if you have a contact point when I come home I can transport many tubes at one time.most of my gear is in the boat or in the truck,I have a 8x12 ' flatbed on my truck. no shipping cost just contact me and a contact number on where thes need to go and its done.


----------



## FullBody (Nov 4, 2008)

I have got 5 volunteers ready to go here on the west side of the state(holland area). But we do not have the means to get them here. If there is anyone out there who can help me with this let me know! We would love to install and maintain as many as we can. Thanks!! -Dave


----------



## DuckDog (Feb 10, 2004)

I just wrote some info on the MDHA forum that may answer some of your questions. Here it is cut and pasted: 

I spoke with Joe Robison MDNR Biologist about the project a couple of hours ago. I have asked him some of these questions, so I will relay the answers to you.

1. They should be far enough apart so they are out of sight of other nests.

2. If you intend to put them on public land, get permission from the manager or administrator of that land. (park manager, wildlife tech, ect) If it is an inland lake I would suggest you get permission from the lakefront owner. They do own the lake bottom. The water is owned by the public.

3. They would like you to pick them up when someone is there. There are data spreadsheets that go with them, and records that they want to keep.

4. This is a 3 year comittment, minimum. These nests need to be checked on at least twice a year, and records kept including GPS coordinates, and nesting success. They need annual maintenance. They will need to be cleaned out and the nesting grass replaced. Don't put them out and forget about them, or they will just become more garbage in the marsh. If you can't maintain them, and keep accurate records, then let someone else who will put them out.

5. It is good to bring them in after August 15th so they are not damaged by ice, and the weather. The grass in them will last longer also. Joe Robison liked this idea. Remember, in some areas you may be causing a hazzard to navigation if the ice pushes them over.

6. They do already have both the layer of grass between the wire, and the nesting grass in them. There is a hole that needs to be drilled to assemble them.

7. There will be nest tubes available to put out next year also.

8. About 12 will fit in a pickup truck. I would tarp them to keep the grass from blowing out, and tie them down. State law requires that you secure your load.

I am learning more by the hour about this, and have been busy between two forums, emails, and phone calls. More info about hen houses is available here: http://www.deltawaterfowl.org/ddp/henhouses.php


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

*Here is how to get the tubes*

As far as getting the tubes. The best way is to contact Joe Robison dirrectly. He can be contacted through email at [email protected] or you can call him on his cell phone 734-777-1066. He is in and out a lot but is making arangements to be available to people for picking up the tubes.

Looking like some are going up in the Adrian / Tecumseh area with AR34 and some are going up in northern Oakland County and Saginaw bay with DuckDog. The west side has shown interest so if Ruger-44 gets a trailor from someone over there and picks up a bunch they apear to have good homes lined up.

Hopefully this thread can be used to get some tubes moved around the state as well to area's farther away the SE.


----------



## White Pine (Mar 26, 2009)

I WOULD LOVE TO HELP OUT HERE IN MUSKEGON MY BOATS OUT OF COMMISSION RIGHT NOW BUT I HAVE TWO LEGS


----------



## tallbear (May 18, 2005)

bvd7 said:


> I am willing to help out the Pointe Mouliee project if someone knows the marsh. I live in SE michigan, but I typically do not hunt there. I think the biologist that is supplying the tubes is operating out of Pointe Mouliee though, so we may have to come up with another location in SE Michigan like Island Lake, Proud Lake, or Brighton..........BHB please correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> Let me know. If it is necessarry I will contact the DNR in the livonia office to see what they suggest.


They're setting nests Thursday at the point. Call the office for more details.


----------



## tallbear (May 18, 2005)

Just got back from Point Mouillee and I can have all the tubes my trailer can hold.

The information I'll need to hand over when I pick them is:

Name, address, phone number and e-mail address of the person setting the nests. The number of tubes they are taking and they have to "confirm" they have permission to set the nest.

Get me the information by Thursday night (PM or email) and I'll pick up the tubes Friday morning. We can then meet up Saturday afternoon so time. I'll be in Lapeer Saturday morning and can meet in Lansing in the afternoon. 




Bow Hunter Brandon said:


> *Here is how to get the tubes*
> 
> As far as getting the tubes. The best way is to contact Joe Robison dirrectly. He can be contacted through email at [email protected] or you can call him on his cell phone 734-777-1066. He is in and out a lot but is making arangements to be available to people for picking up the tubes.
> 
> ...


----------



## AR34 (Jun 18, 2008)

I have picked up 30 tubes and have them in Tecumseh (M52 and M50). I would like to put out 15. so I am willing to send 15 on to someone else to put out.

I HAVE ONE PROBLEM, I did not grab the correct amount of legs for the tubes. If there is someone picking up tubes that will be traveling 94 and 23 (AnnArbor) I would be willing to grab the 30 I need for my 30 tubes.

Please remember, this is a 3 year comittment.

A 5X10 trailer will hold a few more than 30 tubes. Poles are 10' long.
This is what it looks like.


----------



## tallbear (May 18, 2005)

How many legs you need?




AR34 said:


> I have picked up 30 tubes and have them in Tecumseh (M52 and M50). I would like to put out 15. so I am willing to send 15 on to someone else to put out.
> 
> I HAVE ONE PROBLEM, I did not grab the correct amount of legs for the tubes. If there is someone picking up tubes that will be traveling 94 and 23 (AnnArbor) I would be willing to grab the 30 I need for my 30 tubes.
> 
> ...


----------



## AR34 (Jun 18, 2008)

I will not be able to bring them that way. I can tell you, 9 will fit in the back of a Blazer S10.


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

Zorba,
Sorry I though that I replied to your PM. I wish we could get some up north but they are trying to get the majority of the tubes installed in the lower part of michigan. I have been emailing back and fourth with them in SC.

I have put out serveral tubes on my own and this will be the first year for them. I hope they do well.


----------



## AR34 (Jun 18, 2008)

I think I have more than I can put out! anyone like to come get some? Or give me a place to put it will work too. Dang snow!! I am going to wait a day or two untill I get back into it.


----------



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

AR34 said:


> Dang snow!! I am going to wait a day or two untill I get back into it.


What, Do not want to get stuck again


----------



## AR34 (Jun 18, 2008)

Your driving next time!! smart *****. When do you want to get some up? I have a place in Manchester I think we could get 4 or more into. It will give you a chance to get your boat out! And your swim gear!! LOL


----------



## DuckDog (Feb 10, 2004)

I'm putting them out every day till Easter, rest for a day, and get back at it. North Oakland, Lapeer County, and Wildfowl Bay. When I run out, I'll send you a PM to see if you have any left. No sense in leaving them in a barn, might as well get them out where ducks can use them. Sunday I put them out with a guy that has put over 70 hen houses out for 3 years. He taught me alot about where to put them so they get used. Good guy, his enthusiasm is contagious. It is better to put them at least 10' from vegetation. Small pockets in the cattails are good, much better than points. Putting them out reminds me of trapping, I love doing it. I can't wait to see a duck in one. Bring them in after August 15th, or the weather will ruin the grass for next year. Google Earth works really good to map them out. Just select: add>placemark (or select the thumbtack icon) then enter the coordinates and info. Save all of your placemarks into one folder. I was putting them on an Oakland county lake today. The ducks were watching me everywhere I put them out. It was funny, kind of like they were wondering what the h*ll I was doing. :lol:


----------



## lestat (Oct 27, 2007)

Has anyone put any out on Pontiac lake? If not i can probably get 5 put out there...


----------



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

lestat said:


> Has anyone put any out on Pontiac lake? If not i can probably get 5 put out there...


Are you going to keep track of these 5. There is a 3 yrs commitment. put them maintane, keep accurret info,(sorry sp.) take down in the fall and start all over the next year.


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

DuckDog said:


> It is better to put them at least 10' from vegetation. Small pockets in the cattails are good, much better than points.


That distance seemed to be key for usage in Minnedosa, MB where delta first put out the tubes. I remember that most hens liked one of the opening to be free and clear of any vegetation for an entry or exit route. If one end of the tube was facing open water it seemed to get more usage. We even had divers (cans and redheads) using them.


----------



## DuckDog (Feb 10, 2004)

Remember, you need to put the hen houses far enough apart so they are not in sight of each other. 

A pair of Cackling Geese _Branta canadensis hutchinsii_(a.k.a. "Richardson's Goose"). have been hanging out around one of my hen houses all morning. They are right underneath it right now. I am watching from my chair. They are the perfect size for a hen house, but they normally nest in the Northern portion of Hudson Bay. This is really cool.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Great Thread!! Thank you all for your conservation efforts.


----------



## DuckDog (Feb 10, 2004)

One of them is in the nest now!


----------



## AR34 (Jun 18, 2008)

Lets see some pictures of these tubes going in. I have posted some of mine on SCducks.com under conservation, flyway foundation. They are the people building these.


----------



## DuckDog (Feb 10, 2004)

I just missed a good photo: a Cackling Goose in a hen house, one on the roof, and a Loon about 50' away in the background.


----------



## DuckDog (Feb 10, 2004)

I just registered there as DuckDog-Michigan. Bob Majdecki (in the Bay City Times news story) is the one helping me put hen houses out using the airboat. I just spoke with him on the phone, and he is going to run out of hen houses. I told him that I would drive down to get more from AR34 when he runs out. AR34 please PM me with your phone number.

I would like to thank the members of the Michigan Airboat Conservation Association (MACA) that helped by drilling, deburring, and assembling 45 sets of hen house poles. Good job guys.

http://www.mlive.com/living/bay-city/index.ssf/2009/03/saginaw_bay_waterfowl_chapter.html


----------



## DuckDog (Feb 10, 2004)

When I woke up this morning there was a drake Mallard on one of my hen houses. A goose chased it off, and a hen flew out. About 20 minutes later I watched the hen Mallard get back into the house, while the drake landed on the roof. Later another drake landed by the house and the drake on the roof chased him off. The pair hung around the hen house all day, and were even there after dark. I had a sore neck this morning from watching them through the window. I set out four more hen houses today, and worked on Wood Duck boxes.


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

Cool to see them being used. I saw my first Canada geese (lesser) staking claim to a half melted beaver pond today. They show up early every year and hatch a clutch every year. In addition I saw a pair of hoodies on the pond. First birds I have seen this spring. 

Ill post up some pics for everyone of the installs I am doing up here.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Anyone have these in the Northern Detroit burbs? I'd like to try one in a certain area, and if successful, do more next year.


----------



## AR34 (Jun 18, 2008)

While I was out Friday putting up tubes, I found an Eagles nest, with Eagle in it! I was going into a cove to put up a tube and there they were. I moved on, not the best place to put a duck!! good lunch for the eagle.


----------



## AR34 (Jun 18, 2008)

couple more pictures.
























This last one, the water was over 6 feet deep where the outside leg is, I sure am glad I did not step into that mess...


----------

